# HO slot car race in NC Nov. 28th



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
I'll be hosting the first HO event of the upcoming season on Sunday, Nov. 28th here at my home in Winston-Salem, NC. The doors will open at 9AM and we'll start racing at 1:30PM.
We'll be racing three classes with the first one to be for newbies/novices only.

Novice Class:
Entrants may race one of three chassis combos-
Stock TOMY SRT with .458 tires
Stock TOMY/Racemasters Super G+ with .250 dia. double-flange wheels and .438 tires
Stock TOMY/Racemasters G3/G3R with stcok wheels and tires
A stock GT/GTP body must be used
This class is for Novices-New racers only.

SRT Class:
Stock TOMY SRT chassis with "spec" slip-on silicones handed out the day of the race.
A stock GT/GTP body must be used.
Any driver may enter.
Round-robin format with two or three minute heats.

Super Stock:
Any BSRT G3/G3R, Slottech T2, or Wizzard P3/Storm may be used.
"Hot Stock" arms are allowed. Minimum OHMS 6.0
Any gears/wheels/tires may be used.
Any electricals (no shunt wires)
Lexan bodies only.
Three minute heats on the "big track".

I have plenty of extra cars built up for the Novice class if anyone needs to borrow one. 

You may e-mail me or call me with any additional questions/suggestions.

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
5771 Candlewood drive
Winston-Salem, NC 27127-9702
336-775-9495


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I just wanted to bump this back up to remind everyone about the upcoming HO slot car event here next Sunday, Nov. 28th. Everyone is invited to come enjoy a great day of racing. There will be plenty of extra cars and controllers for anyone who needs to borrow one. I also have some new cars/chassis/parts available for sale.
If anyone needs directions or more info they can e-mail me at: [email protected]
If anyone wants to see pictures of the tracks you may also e-mail me.

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Bob, is there anything I need to bring Sunday, November 28th ?
Food, Money, Drinks, Body Guard ?
This is my 1st H164O Event other than racing on my own. 
Thanks again for the invitation and I will be wearing my "ROOKIE STRIPE", hoping to learn all I can. 

6.5 days & counting, 
Cliff " Ovalhead " Henke
[email protected]


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hi Cliff,
I'll have some chips/snacks for everyone. Alot of the guys take a break for lunch and make a run to either MacDonald's, Sheetz, or they can go to a new Bojangles that just opened recently nearby. I'll also have soft drinks.
If you'd like to puchase any cars/parts I have some items for sale. I have a few new G3's, SRT's, and Super G's. I also have some replacement parts. In addition, I have cars built for each class that newbies may use.
If you have any items you'd like to sell bring them along, too. 
If you have any more questions just fire away!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds like a plan !

See ya Sunday, :wave:
Cliff


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I got a call today from the Winston-Salem Journal newpaper; someone forwarded a race e-mail to them and they called me asking if they can stop by Sunday to interview me and to also take pictures of us racing to put into an article they want to print. Sounds like a chance to get some great exposure! I guess now I need to find a good-looking "trophy girl".......

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Thanks to all who came and enjoyed a great day of racing! Here is a link to the internet article that was written for the Winston-Salem Journal: http://www2.journalnow.com/news/201...aging-men-fans-of-slot-car-racing--ar-573980/
Interestingly, the newpaper article was a little different than the internet posted one. The newspaper article had an additional photo. Of course, any exposure is good! I went to work today and before we even opened our pest control guy walked up to me and said that I am famous now because I had an article in the newspaper. A regular customer came in a little later and mentioned seeing the article, too. Around 1:30 a older guy walked in and asked if I was Bob, the guy in the newspaper with the slot cars. I said, "Yes" and he said he had a couple of boxes of cars he wanted to sell. He walked out to his vehicle and came back in with two boxes of cars........1/24th scale cars from the mid-to-late 60's. They were all "better quality" commercial track cars with lexan-type bodies. Several were piano wire frames with decent components/motors/wheels and tires. There were probably 15-20 extra motors, LOTS of wheels/tires(including some of the really nice Cox mags). There was an MRC controller(not the Variable Ohm one) and a classic Cox contoller. I suggested he get in touch with the owner of a 1/24th scale facility in the High Point/Thomasville area of NC.
Towards the end of the day another "regular" customer stopped by and mentioned seeing the article, too. Now if_ I could get someone with old HO slot cars to stop by and offer them to me at a cheap price......._


Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

